# cubase-Exportfehler



## Cecile Etter (8. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich krieg neuerdings jedesmal,wenn ich bouncen will,-also midi oder Audiospuren (oder gemischt) exportieren will (Datei->Audio-mixdown) so,n Fenster angezeigt:
"Beim Export ist ein Fehler eingetreten"
ohne Hinweis,was fuer ein Fehler.Und ich kriegs einfach nicht raus!

Und ausserdem dauernd "CPU overload-Audio-dropout dedected"
an der Latenz schrauben hilft nicht.ich krieg das  beim abspielen von Midi und Audiofiles angezeigt.oft schon ganz am Anfang.

Ich waer sehr froh um eine Loesung.
mfg cecile


----------



## bokay (9. Juni 2008)

Versuchs doch mal mit offline export. Das Häckchen wegklicken bei "Echtzeit export"

So wie du das beschreibst ist dein Rechner wohl zu schwach...

ASIO Treiber in verwenduing?


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,
danke fuer die schnelle Antwort.
ich hab cubase SE 3..ich find da nix von Echtzeit-export?
wo steht das?
ASIO Treiber fuer Audio-Interface ZOOM H4 ist installiert und aktiviert.
Intel P4 hyperthread mit 3GHZ UND 1Gb RAM muessten eigentlich genuegen..vor Allem wenn nur ein bis 4 Spuren vorhanden sind.
Festplatte defragmentiert.
Ausserdem hats vorher funktioniert mit dem Export..sehe aber nicht,was jetzt anders ist.

Eine Audio-datei kann doch Stereo sein um sie dann mit anderen Audio-oder midi-Spuren zu einer Stereo-Waw zu bouncen ?

Bei einer der Problem-projekte sind komischerweise die Midi-noten im key-Editor verschwunden.Die hab ich nicht mehr wieder zum erscheinen gebracht...
Sorry bin total Anfaenger..es kann auch was ganz doofes schuld sein.


----------



## sight011 (9. Juni 2008)

Woow!! Versuch doch bitte das nächste mal deine Fragen ein bisschen Strukturierter zu stellen! (Vielleicht mit 1,2,3, etc.)

1.) da steigt ja sonst keiner durch  Also die Geschichtemit dem Echtzeit-Export,   
     findestdu wenn du auf exportieren gehst und dann an der stelle wo du der Datei ihren   
     Namen gibst (ähnlcihes Fenster wie bei Speichern unter ...)

2.) achso, jetzt check ich es du meinst eine *.wav file richtig?!

     und eh die Frage ergibt so formuliert keinen Sinn! - Aber wenn du meinst das du Mono     
     Dateien und Stereo Datein zusammen mit Midi Spuren die ein Vsti nutzen exportieren   
     kannst -- lautet die Antwort "Ja"! 

3.) Hmm und wegen der Midi Noten die verschwunden sind. Wird es dann schwierig,   
     sobald du den Rechner einmal runtergefahren hast bzw. das Programm geschlossen    
     hast!

So jetzt haben wirs Gruß von A.


----------

